# Driving Directions for San Francisco



## swift

I drove this in my school bus as a training day and thought I would pass it on here to TUG. You can use these driving directions along with a map to plan an itenterary and make it a little easier getting from one point to another. I would not advise trying to do this all in one day.

Theresa


Tour of San Francisco starting from North of San Francisco (like from Windsor World Mark)



San Francisco Activity Trip Tour
(Starting from 101 South)
Destinations:
1. Exploratorium
2. ACT Theater
3. Davies Symphony Hall
4. Chinatown
5. North Beach/Washington Square
6. Pier 39/Fisherman’s Warf
7. Coit Tower
8. Museum of Modern Art(MOMA)/Mosconi Center
9. Golden Gate Bridge-South Side
10. Golden Gate Park/De young Museum/Steinhart Aquarium
11. San Francisco Zoo
12. Golden Gate Bridge-North Side






1. Exploratorium
a. 101 South
b. Cross Golden Gate Bridge (pay toll)
c. After you cross the bridge you will be on Doyle Drive
d. R- Lombard St (Downtown) exit – this puts you onto Richardson Ave.
e. R- Gorgas Ave.- comes up right away sharp turn
f. R- Marshall
g. R- Mason St.
h. R- Lundeen St. – does not look like a street,(looks like you are going in an alley behind the building) follow Lundeen around building to the left
i. R- Crook St. (under overcrossing) into Exploratorium “Lair” parking lot

2. Back to Lombard
a. Exit “Lair” parking lot on Crook St. (under overcrossing)
b. L- Mason St.
c. L- Gorgas Ave.
d. R- Lombard

3. ACT Theater
a. Continue on Lombard
b. R-Van Ness Ave
c. L- Bush St.
d. R- Mason St.
e. R- Geary St.

4. Davies Symphony Hall
a. Continue straight on Geary to Van Ness
b. L- Van Ness
c. Hall is located at 201 Van Ness

5. Chinatown
a. Continue on Van Ness
b. R- Bay
c. R- Columbus, Columbus junctions into Montgomery
d. R-Sacramento St. (short block to Kearny)
e. R- Kearny

6. North Beach/ Washington Square
a. Continue on Kearny to Columbus (2 left lanes turn onto Columbus)
b. L- Columbus
c. Washington Square is on the right after Stockton St. – this is the North Beach section of town.

7. Back to Bay St.
a. Continue on Columbus
b. R- Mason
c. R- Bay

8. Pier 39/Fishermans Wharf
a. Continue on Bay until you get to The Embarcadero
b. L- The Embarcadero

9. Coit Tower
a. Go South on The Embarcadero
b. R- Battery St.
c. R- Greenwich St.

10. To return South on the Embarcadero
a. R- Sansome
b. R- Lombard
c. R- The Embarcadero

11. Museum of Modern Art (MOMA)/Mosconi Center
a. Continue South on The Embarcadero
b. R- Howard St.
c. Continue on Howard and cross Third St.

12. Back to the Embarcadero
a. L- 4th
b. L- Folsom
c. L- The Embarcadero

13. Golden Gate Bridge South Side
a. Continue on The Embarcadero until North Point
b. L- North Point
c. L- Van Ness
d. R- Lombard St./ Richardson Blvd to Doyle Drive
e. R- Last exit before toll plaza, bare left into parking lot

14. Back to 101 South
a. Follow Transit Transfer Facility Rd. under bridge
b. L- Cranston Rd.
c. L- Merchant Rd.
d. R- Doyle Dr. to 101 S.

15. Golden Gate Park/De Young Museum/Academy of Science
a. 101 S. to 19th (becomes Park Presidio Blvd)
b. R-Cabrillo
c. R- 14th Ave
d. R- Balboa St.
e. R- 8th Ave (dead ends into JFK Dr.)
f. R- JFK Dr.

16. San Francisco Zoo
a. Exit out of Academy of Science onto Martin Luther King Dr.
b. R- Martin Luther King Dr.
c. L- 19th Ave.
d. R- Sloat Blvd
e. Continue on Sloat to just before junction with the Great Highway
f. Make a “U” turn at 47th Ave. Park along curb

17. Back to Golden Gate Bridgea. L- 19th Ave. say on 19th Ave to G.G. Bridge

18. Golden Gate Bridge North Side
a. Cross Golden Gate Bridge
b. R- Vista Point


----------



## Kaelyn

I'd like to point out that in the city, many of the stop lights are across the intersection, on a short post on the right hand side.  They can be easy to miss if you're not a local.


----------



## JudiZ

Thank you, Theresa! This is awesome!


----------

